# Ewart Park Mansion - Aug 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Aug 18, 2018)

While nearby on holiday I couldn't resist having a look at this one. It's amazing how much history can be captured in a ruioned building and this is a perfect example.



*Ewart Park Mansion*



Ewart Park is a Grade II listed mansion in rural Northumberland designed by Count Horace St. Paul. Horace, born in 1729 was a prominent figure in UK Law, until accidentally killing a man in a duel and being forced to flee the country and take exile in Austria. After playing an important part in the Seven Years War, and "having proved beyond doubt his soldierly valour", he returned to Britain seeking a Royal Pardon. After retiring from military service, he purchased the Ewart Park Estate from his brother in 1775, completely redesigning the house and grounds, which was then inhabited around 1787. The St. Paul family were very influential at the time. Count Horace had two sons who played prominent roles in politics, Lt. Col. Henry Heneage who was MP for Berwick-upon-Tweed and Sir Horace David who was MP for Bridport. Another son, remained a bachelor. The estate eventually passed to Sir Horace III, Deputy Lord Lieutenant of Northumberland and MP for Worcestershire East. Having only one child, Maria, the estate passed to her on her fathers death.. Mia, as she was known was the God-Daughter of Josephine Butler the influential feminist and social reformer of the late Victorian era, and married her son George Grey Butler. On the death of George in 1937, their son, Horace IV did not have the means to pay for the upkeep of the now dilapidated mansion, especially after paying death duties. It was occupied briefly by the military in WW2 and has been uninhabited ever since.



We could've easily walked straight through the front entrance but not knowing if we'd come across a shotgun holding farmer that deep in the countryside, we went very far around the back to be safe. The exterior is brilliant at this place, as it is surrounded by forest so it is suddenly revealed to you when you manage to get through the foliage.































































That's all. Here's a link to my documentary styled video of the mansion. I cover the site's past, present and future through cinematics and narration.







Thanks for reading.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 18, 2018)

Lovely looking building, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gromr (Aug 18, 2018)

I like this a lot! Really lovely building!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 18, 2018)

What a lovely building mate.like that


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice looking building - a shame about the dereliction.


----------



## Ferox (Aug 20, 2018)

Looks great this place. Nice pics also


----------



## HughieD (Aug 20, 2018)

Fine looking place that. Thank you for showing us this...


----------



## ocelot397 (Aug 21, 2018)

What a waste...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 22, 2018)

wow what a place! Thanks!


----------

